# Used LQ, a cautionary tale



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Aww I feel so bad for you! On the bright side it does sound like you're comfortable enough with repairs to at least do some of it yourself. I wouldn't be a lento have done even half of what you've done so far!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Good to know, Thanks, as I want a small LQ too.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck on the reno's-hope you can get it watertight & comfortable for you.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was loaned a two horse trailer. It looked a little rough but towed well. Got it home and arab wouldn't load. He's one of those that would barely step in, look around, bang on the floor and when satisfied he'd step in. He'd bang on the floor then back out. I asked again and again. No dice he was having nothing to do with it. I lifted the floor mat and the entire back have was rotten. My boy knew what I didn't. When I bo't my two horse, the floor was new. Arab stepped up, looked around, banged on the floor and stepped in.


----------

